# Queen Zelina & Carmella vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna (Women’s Tag Team Championship) - WrestleMania



## Clique

_At WrestleMania, Queen Zelina & Carmella will attempt to retain their Women’s Tag Team Championship against Sasha Banks & Naomi, Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan, and Natalya & Shayna Baszler in a massive Fatal 4-Way Match.

On the Feb 25. edition of Friday Night SmackDown, Banks made an explosive return to the blue brand when she defeated the rebellious Shotzi with Naomi watching from SmackDown commentary. After the match, Naomi stunned the WWE Universe when she entered the ring and declared that she and Banks were the next Women's Tag Team Champions!

The crafty combination of Queen Zelina and Carmella has proven to be as dangerous as they are confident since capturing the titles last November. So confident, in fact, that they did not hesitate to respond to the challenge from The Glow and The Boss days later and assured that they would retain.

The showdown added even more explosiveness when Ripley & Morgan teamed up for a win over Zelina & Carmela to earn a spot in the championship clash before Natalya & Baszler inserted themselves into the title picture with a surprise attack on Banks, Naomi, Ripley and Morgan during the two teams' showdown on the March 18 edition of SmackDown.

Who will walk off The Grandest Stage of Them All with the WWE Women’s Tag Team Titles? Don’t miss a moment of the action at WrestleMania 38, a stupendous two-night event streaming LIVE on Saturday, April 2, and Sunday, April 3, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else!_


----------



## La Parka

Finally.

Banks and Naomi are such a great team. They're finally get their shot after years of being mainstays in the tag division.


----------



## keithf40

Wtf is up with zelina and that dumb accent. Doesn't she know that all queens don't have to be British. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

This is awful this could easily be on a random episode of smackdown no idea how they are going to build this up for the next few weeks for people to give a shit about this.


----------



## Not Lying

Surely they could have set this up better...backstage beat-down, save, team BAD reunion..but nah just go out there and announce it. Lazy booking.


----------



## Jnewt

I get that Sasha is a big star of the women's division, but this isn't a match you put on Wrestlemania. Or PPV for that matter. It's a random Raw match or something you would throw on Sunday night Heat before the show. I used to like the idea of more people getting on Wrestlemania. But they are just throwing shit together as filler.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Oh look..


It'd be foolish to say I hope Zelina/Carmella retain since that isn't going to happen, but...yeah...I hope they retain and face worthy opponents.


----------



## adamclark52

Wow, way to stick it to Sasha. It’s like they took that picture of her the moment they told her what she’d be doing at Wrestlemania.


----------



## sara sad

Sasha deserves way better.

That's my only thoughts on this match.


----------



## Not Lying

So Sasha fans, should Sasha win this?

Big shame to waste the opportunity on playing off the 0-6 losing streak for Sasha at WM. Sasha/Charlotte should have been the feud and Sasha overcoming Charlotte at WM nonetheless would have been full circle for her story. Yet, here we are, Naomi/Sasha could be a fun team for a while but they're not gona make the title important like the Summer of Bayley and Sasha.


----------



## ShiningStar

AEW better have that check book out for when Sasha's contract is up.


----------



## wwetna1

sara sad said:


> Sasha deserves way better.
> 
> That's my only thoughts on this match.


Why? She’s not Rousey in terms of star power. She’s also not as reliable as Charlotte, Becky, or Bianca every week. The bs like SummerSlam doesn’t happen with any of them where they have to scrub a top match on ppv day and lose her for months or plan 4 to 5 returns a year. If Sasha was as readily available as Charlotte, Becky, or Bianca she would have a legit reason to be upset but she did it to herself with her I need a break I’m burnt out, I’m hurt, now I’m back, push me, I got to be 1 in the rumble bs lol

And let’s be real here Naomi has out performed every woman on the roster, got over in her role, had the fans behind her madly in her title match, and she dreserves and earned a mania match more than Alexa, Rhea, Liv, or anyone else. Hell carmella and Zelina earned theirs too with Carmella working hurt for months and Zelina putting up with the losses, being squashed, left off 911 and then her rewards of titles and queen of the ring.

Alexa dinged herself taking all that personal time when she was hot. Liv isn’t ready or as over as anyone in the matches that’s booked. Rhea isn’t over or as good a worker and either is Nikki. They all deserve to be in the battle Royal in a kick off more so than mania


----------



## sara sad

wwetna1 said:


> Why? She’s not Rousey in terms of star power. She’s also not as reliable as Charlotte, Becky, or Bianca every week. The bs like SummerSlam doesn’t happen with any of them where they have to scrub a top match on ppv day and lose her for months or plan 4 to 5 returns a year. If Sasha was as readily available as Charlotte, Becky, or Bianca she would have a legit reason to be upset but she did it to herself with her I need a break I’m burnt out, I’m hurt, now I’m back, push me, I got to be 1 in the rumble bs lol


I call BS.

Half of the breaks she took were because WWE had nothing for her not because she was asking for a hiatus, notably her sitting out 4 months after Mania 37 even though she was ready to compete.

We don't know what happened at Summerslam so don't spread any misinformation.

Also Ronda's "star power" doesn't seem to be helping the ratings in any real way, so much for that.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Nice bathroom break match. Probably will go in right after a big match


----------



## wwetna1

sara sad said:


> I call BS.
> 
> Half of the breaks she took were because WWE had nothing for her not because she was asking for a hiatus, notably her sitting out 4 months after Mania 37 even though she was ready to compete.
> 
> We don't know what happened at Summerslam so don't spread any misinformation.
> 
> Also Ronda's "star power" doesn't seem to be helping the ratings in any real way, so much for that.


What misinformation?

They counted on her to work the match and they billed her for the match and she wasn’t even at the event. And it wasn’t because of covid because they were straight up with Charlotte and Reigns and said they had it, same with Jeff Hardy when they cancelled matches.

if she was hurt they would have ran an angle with her like they did Lashley or Drew. Hell they kept Nakamura and Mella on tv for months hurt as well as Zayn when his shoulder was banged up and Rey when he was banged up but didn’t make them really work. So it’s not bs to say that was on Sasha 

This is the same person that wanted to be the woman and then broke down, cried, and took a hiatus because it was too hard or draining to work like the Bellas, Charlotte, and other women were doing with full time media routes, appearances, matches and all because being the person comes with more than carrying a belt and she folded.

You don’t reward her over Charlotte because Charlotte is actually fn there and built for the shit. You don’t reward her over Becky because Becky is a bigger star and built for a full time grind, hell she will travel with a baby, work full time, and make all the appearances. You don’t build her over Bianca who is a better athlete, madly over, is a better worker, can work full time, healthier, and the fans took to even when she was squashed. You don’t build her over Rousey because they are in two different categories of asses in seats.

She’s on the card in the right place because she’s a star but she doesn’t deserve nor earn equal billing with the other 4 this past year. And Naomi has been hot as fire so it’s not a step down and they still get a mania match in front of thousands in attendance and millions and have a story set in where Sasha pulls a Sasha and screws Naomi down the like for a shot of solo gold as a favor to Sonya … Zelina and Mella earned their spots too so let them have their moment for all the working hurt and being good soldiers


----------



## Jersey

ShiningStar said:


> AEW better have that check book out for when Sasha's contract is up.


Tony Khan would be everywhere in the wrestling news if he gets her.


----------



## deadcool

Sasha should be in a title match instead of a tag team match at WM. She's easily the most over female wrestler they have on the roster.


----------



## sara sad

wwetna1 said:


> This is the same person that wanted to be the woman and then broke down, cried, and took a hiatus because it was too hard or draining to work like the Bellas, Charlotte, and other women were doing with full time media routes, appearances, matches and all because being the person comes with more than carrying a belt and she folded.


This is fucked up.

Way to minimize her mental health struggles, the reason she took a break in 2019 was because of depression not any of those reasons you listed.


----------



## wwetna1

sara sad said:


> This is fucked up.
> 
> Way to minimize her struggles of mental health, the reason she left in 2019 was because of depression not any of those reasons you listed.


She didn’t meet the expectations of the burden. If you don’t think a Cena lived with that burden or Charlotte lives with that same burden and a ton more trolls but pushes through, I’m sorry. Triple H has carried, Batista, Trish, Nikki with a broken ducking neck at the same time, and so on but they pushed through where she crumbled. That’s a slight on her, she folded to the pressure


----------



## The Boy Wonder

It is what it is with Sasha. They won't push her as the face of the Women's division, but they won't let her get away to AEW. I'll take this win at WM. Sasha and Naomi can make the Tag Team Titles relevant. And when that happens they will be promptly punished for doing so 😆


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

This is the very definition of pre-show


----------



## Prosper

They should have just gone with Sasha vs Charlotte and Becky vs Rousey. Now we're getting an entire 3 women's matches no one wants to see.


----------



## Damned

This is what happens when you have 2 nights to fill. What a waste of Sasha.


----------



## Hephaesteus

wwetna1 said:


> What misinformation?
> 
> They counted on her to work the match and they billed her for the match and she wasn’t even at the event. And it wasn’t because of covid because they were straight up with Charlotte and Reigns and said they had it, same with Jeff Hardy when they cancelled matches.
> 
> if she was hurt they would have ran an angle with her like they did Lashley or Drew. Hell they kept Nakamura and Mella on tv for months hurt as well as Zayn when his shoulder was banged up and Rey when he was banged up but didn’t make them really work. So it’s not bs to say that was on Sasha
> 
> This is the same person that wanted to be the woman and then broke down, cried, and took a hiatus because it was too hard or draining to work like the Bellas, Charlotte, and other women were doing with full time media routes, appearances, matches and all because being the person comes with more than carrying a belt and she folded.
> 
> You don’t reward her over Charlotte because Charlotte is actually fn there and built for the shit. You don’t reward her over Becky because Becky is a bigger star and built for a full time grind, hell she will travel with a baby, work full time, and make all the appearances. You don’t build her over Bianca who is a better athlete, madly over, is a better worker, can work full time, healthier, and the fans took to even when she was squashed. You don’t build her over Rousey because they are in two different categories of asses in seats.
> 
> She’s on the card in the right place because she’s a star but she doesn’t deserve nor earn equal billing with the other 4 this past year. And Naomi has been hot as fire so it’s not a step down and they still get a mania match in front of thousands in attendance and millions and have a story set in where Sasha pulls a Sasha and screws Naomi down the like for a shot of solo gold as a favor to Sonya … Zelina and Mella earned their spots too so let them have their moment for all the working hurt and being good soldiers


Why dont you say you hate sasha and be done with it, be alot better than that pile of shit you wrote. You posted a bunch of lies but at least it allowed you to get that hate out on page.

People always swear sasha cant wrestle yet everybodys best match is with her. Guess it must be luck.

As for this match, dont care either way as even wwe couldnt even be assed to write a decent storyline to it and build that belt, I cant be assed to care.


----------



## wwetna1

Hephaesteus said:


> Why dont you say you hate sasha and be done with it, be alot better than that pile of shit you wrote. You posted a bunch of lies but at least it allowed you to get that hate out on page.
> 
> People always swear sasha cant wrestle yet everybodys best match is with her. Guess it must be luck.
> 
> As for this match, dont care either way as even wwe couldnt even be assed to write a decent storyline to it and build that belt, I cant be assed to care.


I never said she can’t wrestle. I said Charlotte and Becky are better in the ring than her which they are. I also said Bianca is the better athlete which she is.

I like Sasha, but to say she didn’t fold is a lie. She folded to pressure that every champ before her has had piled on them from the company and the fans, that’s just what it is, call it mental health, but fact is she’s not always there. She isn’t the most reliable of the big 4 at all by a long shot as Charlotte and Becky are there more consistently. She isn’t working with a Rouaey because she bitched about Rouseys pay, same way a Brock or Goldberg tells a Riddle fuck him when he wants to work with him because of their mouth. Bianca is just less of a hassle to deal with by most reports too.


----------



## Hephaesteus

wwetna1 said:


> I never said she can’t wrestle. I said Charlotte and Becky are better in the ring than her which they are. I also said Bianca is the better athlete which she is.
> 
> I like Sasha, but to say she didn’t fold is a lie. She folded to pressure that every champ before her has had piled on them from the company and the fans, that’s just what it is, call it mental health, but fact is she’s not always there. She isn’t the most reliable of the big 4 at all by a long shot as Charlotte and Becky are there more consistently. She isn’t working with a Rouaey because she bitched about Rouseys pay, same way a Brock or Goldberg tells a Riddle fuck him when he wants to work with him because of their mouth. Bianca is just less of a hassle to deal with by most reports too.


The only part of that first sentence that is true is that biancas the better athlete.

Becky got pregnant in the middle of a main event push and Charlie was nowhere to be seen during the pandemic. Who was carrying the divas division during that time period? I forget. And the mental health stuff you're referencing was much earlier than when she was a legit champ as opposed to the one and done shit that they were making her and only her do. As for rousey, why in the fuck would anybody want to work with rousey when it means jobbing to her? Shes better hid in the tag team division as opposed to being used to get ronda over again.


----------



## Oracle

This looks okay now kinda keen to see this


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Prosper said:


> They should have just gone with Sasha vs Charlotte and Becky vs Rousey. Now we're getting an entire 3 women's matches no one wants to see.


Bayley coming back to beat Charlotte at WrestleMania would of been better! 

And should be Liv vs Becky instead of stupid Belanka.

Put Ronda and Belanka in the jobber tag match and just bury them 😂


----------



## baddass 6969

I would honestly not be shocked if this match wound up on the Kickoff and everything goes crazy leading to a Womens Battle Royal


----------



## VodooPimpin

sara sad said:


> Sasha deserves way better.
> 
> That's my only thoughts on this match.


Ya Sasha kind of sticks out in this match like why is she in a tag match. She is definitely a singles star and deserves a match more than ronda and Bianca in my opinion. This wrestlemania is really starting to baffle me with these awful matches like mysterios vs paul and miz. I remember they would actually build a wrstlemania feud for months or at least put a story behind it. It’s like miz just grabs Logan Paul outta nowhere to be his partner . He doesn’t even wrestle lol. Then stick every other woman u can in a tag team. Like what does rhea and liv have to do wit each outher it’s just really what seems to be lazy booking


----------



## FrankieDs316

I really want Sasha to lose so she can keep her Wrestlemania defeated streak intact.


----------



## Mutant God

I think either Liv/Rhea or Shayna/Natalya win and Sonya will make Sasha and Naomi fight each other, on the next Smackdown, for a contender's match against the winner of Rousey/Charlotte


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Rhea & Catering winning is a waste of Rhea as a singles star who has been carrying dead weight for close to a year now. Still the only deserving team to win the match.

Shayna and Nattie winning is boring _unless_ Ronda wins and they form a stable with Rondas best ufc friend and best wwe friend and heel out on the women's roster. 

Mella and Zelina retaining would be boring, but anything is better than having Botcha and Naomi win. Gotta keep Sashas losing steak at Mania in tact.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

FrankieDs316 said:


> I really want Sasha to lose so she can keep her Wrestlemania defeated streak intact.


Not just that but Sasha is in a jobber tag team with a dancing gimmick, in which is a HUGE step down from being carried by Bayley, at least when Sasha was being carried by Bayley with the Golden Rolemodels she was somewhat relevant.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Theyve actually built this to feel at least kind of important which is a feat in itself.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theyve actually built this to feel at least kind of important which is a feat in itself.


When was the womens tag title match ever important?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Zelina and Carmella are 100% retaining on Sunday. They've taken loss after loss in the build up to WM.


----------



## Jersey

New Women’s champions …..
*Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan*


----------



## Sincere

Jersey said:


> New Women’s champions …..
> *Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan*


Probably should have been. They even had an actual team name. And since Bianca is champ now, they will probably have nothing to do on Raw outside of jobbing. Wasted opportunity.


----------



## wwetna1

Sincere said:


> Probably should have been. They even had an actual team name. And since Bianca is champ now, they will probably have nothing to do on Raw outside of jobbing. Wasted opportunity.


Sasha came full circle. She got the titles she asked to be made and she won her first time at mania with the person she got called up with to help her on the main roster. She said it herself while in tears when she made the main roster Naomi and Tamina always went out their way to have her back and some people don’t know the things she went through. We all know she suffered from depression at some point so Naomi being their helped her and meant something to her.


Sasha being able to say she was in the first main event between two black women at mania and that she’s half of the first black team to win the tag titles also means something to her. 

I think if you want to get the belts over Sasha and Naomi will do just that. And they can do it better than anyone. I would let Liv get her win with Rhea at summerslam or MITB since they are the next big shows


----------



## Piers

Banks/Naomi won every match they had together and the champions were glorified jobbers for three months, what a joke of a division.


----------



## Sincere

wwetna1 said:


> Sasha came full circle. She got the titles she asked to be made and she won her first time at mania with the person she got called up with to help her on the main roster. She said it herself while in tears when she made the main roster Naomi and Tamina always went out their way to have her back and some people don’t know the things she went through. We all know she suffered from depression at some point so Naomi being their helped her and meant something to her.
> 
> 
> Sasha being able to say she was in the first main event between two black women at mania and that she’s half of the first black team to win the tag titles also means something to her.
> 
> I think if you want to get the belts over Sasha and Naomi will do just that. And they can do it better than anyone. I would let Liv get her win with Rhea at summerslam or MITB since they are the next big shows


Yeah, I don't care about any of that. And I don't think the belts can get over with the current roster, tbh. There's not enough talent for a properly interesting tag division at the moment. No one cares about half the roster with good reason. Liv and Rhea would need to go over a heel team, unless they themselves turn heel.


----------



## wwetna1

Sincere said:


> Yeah, I don't care about any of that. And I don't think the belts can get over with the current roster, tbh. There's not enough talent for a properly interesting tag division at the moment. No one cares about half the roster with good reason. Liv and Rhea would need to go over a heel team, unless they themselves turn heel.


I think it’s a wait and see. People said the Raw titles were dead and Randy got them over. People said the SD titles weren’t going to be good yet the Usos and New Day got them over with no history behind them. It takes the right people to do it. Sasha and Bayley had the belts over. 

Tamina and Natalya, stuff like that isn’t what gets them over to me. But I happen to think Sasha and Naomi can get them over. I think they are a better choice than Rhea and Liv right now as faces, and that yeah I was saying down the line months out they beat them for it and I expected them to turn. 

I mean it’s easy steps to get them over. Bayley returns and is pissed Sasha found another partner and put her down. Bayley can make that angle work. You can give them a big return match with the Bellas at a ppv same way you gave Trish to Charlotte or Lita to Becky. Bellas are money so playing up them wanting one more run and the belts puts the titles over. Sonya goes out her way to fuck them over as she still said she didn’t like Naomi and that the reason she added two more teams to the match was because Naomi was in it and it reduced her chances. I think you can pull off more with those two than you can any other pair and that they have the natural charisma to work it


----------

